# Bolting



## Gus (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi all! Been a while since my last post - Gus keeps us very, very busy! He's almost 8 months now. He's recently bolted, twice. Once across the common near where we live, across a main carriageway and miraculously came away unscathed. He then bolted out of the front door this morning - I managed to catch up, corner him (sort of), throw a load of treats down and when he was tucking in, grabbed him. Nerves: frazzled.

Slight caveat here that we've had some bad news in the extended family of late and so Gus is possibly missing his mum (the human one) as she's away a bit. He bolted to her work studio across the common, but here's the other possible factor: a new pup that's at her studio. Only 12 weeks, but maybe that's got him all het up?

Plus, of course, he's "that age" for adolescence, I guess. He was recalling more or less fine up until that first horrendous bolt about two weeks back (just after his mum had gone away). She left again last night, and he bolted out the front door this morning. My bad: should have had him harnessed. It was a split second thing. Won't make that mistake again.

Any and all advice gratefully accepted.

Thanks all.

Here are some recent pics of the big man (an F2) including little Poppy, his new puppy friend (a Boston Terrier / Chihuahua cross!):


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Good to see Gus again.

Millie sometimes runs from me. Apart from holding my breath and hoping - I usually should Millie No, Millie WaiT. This usually works. 

Start with a nice walk time and when Gus is ahead of you and stops to wait for you - call out a stop command that you use, ie Wait, Stay, Stop. Praise him and reward. Repeat loads. Once he's established that his waiting for you gives him a treat you can expand on this. When he's walking just a little way in front of you, try the command again. If he stops, praise and reward. Repeat loads. Gradually increase the distance between you both and call out the command.

Another thing you can try, mixed in with the above is as soon as you have his attention, excitedly call him to you and run in the opposite direction. They love to play chase. That way, if he does bolt again and you call him, he should respond or acknowledge your command. Then if all else fails, run away from him (scary I know), but he should think oh great a game and chase after you.


----------



## Gus (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks MillieDog - that's great advice. Will definitely give all of it a go and keep reinforcing. No shortcuts here. Also off to find a good enclosed park space for him to train in - our common is surrounded on all sides by main roads.

Thanks again!


----------

